

Overkill HN: Paying in the Age of the Smartphone - itry

So to pay a coffee via Apple Pay you need...<p>- A bank account<p>- A credit card linked to the bank account<p>- An iPhone<p>- An Apple account linked to the credit card<p>All this complexity. Why isn&#x27;t the bank account enough? Starbucks could simply send &quot;Please pay $3 to ....&quot; via NFC, you tap &quot;OK&quot; on your banking app and you are done.
======
jacquesm
How is the middle man going to get his cut?

